# Suche gebrauchten kleinen Hardtailrahmen



## laterra (16. September 2014)

Hallo Ladies,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem älteren Hardtail-Rahmen, da ich mein Riesen-Hardtail als Teilespender für ein passendes Winterbike nutzen möchte. 

Folgende Eckpunkte suche ich:
- Steuerrohr für 1 1/8 Zoll (ideal mit Steuersatz)
- idealerweise passend für 80 mm Gabeln (kein Muss)
- Aufnahme für Felgenbremsen hinten
- Größe ca. 16 Zoll
- möglichst Sattelrohr mit 31,8 mm
- möglichst unter 100 Euro (hängt vom Rahmen ab)
- stabil so dass der ein oder andere Flowtrail drin ist

Falls ihr noch so etwas in den Untiefen eures Fahrradkellers findet, würde ich mich sehr über eine PM freuen. Im Zweifelsfall bin ich auch für Kompletträder offen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meinem Thread nicht irgendwelche Forumsrichtlinien verletze, aber ich hoffe dass ich hier mehr Glück hab als im Bikemarkt. Dort schaue ich schon seit mehreren Wochen, hab aber noch keinen Rahmen gefunden.


----------



## wintergriller (18. September 2014)

Evtl. habe ich da was....bin mir jetzt nicht sicher on 16Zoll oder doch etwas kleiner!
Ich messe das heute abend mal aus 

...achja: Der Rahmen ist nicht alt, aber wenig gefahren und stabil. Mir war er zu schwer und wurde deshalb ausgetauscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (18. September 2014)

Klingt super!  Etwas kleiner würde vielleicht auch noch gehen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. September 2014)

Hallo Laterra,

ich habe einen Haibike Rahmen in 15 Zoll. Sehr gute erhalten;
Für 300,00 Euro bekommst Du auch gerne das ganze Rad. Falls Du grundsätzlich Interesse hast, dann schicke ich Dir weitere Infos.
Ach ja, das Rad ist Haibike RX Edition von 2009 in sehr gutem Zustand. Hat ca. 1000 - 1200 km auf dem Bukel
Hier ein Foto:







Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## laterra (19. September 2014)

Ah danke fürs Angebot. Ich bin etwas unschlüssig wegen der Größe - 15 Zoll könnte fast schon etwas klein sein bei 1,70m. Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und ob das gut gepasst hat?


----------



## wintergriller (19. September 2014)

Also ich habe gemessen: 41cm von Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Sitzrohr -> 16Zoll!
Steuersatz ist nicht montiert, dafür aber ein Shimano Hollowtech Innenlager. Der Rahmen kann mit Felgen- oder Scheibenbremse gefahren werden. Sattelrohr ist allerdings nur 27,2mm, eine Sattelstütze hätte ich aber bei Bedarf noch.
Farbe ist weiss (glänzend) ohne irgendwelche Label, nur ein kleiner Aufkleber am Oberrohr! Da ist mir leider ein kleines Stück Lack abgeplatzt  Ansonsten Top Zustand 
Das Teil steht seit zwei Jahren bei mir im Zimmer....gefahren bin ich es vorher zwei Jahre als günstig aufgebautes Zweitrad, welches man auch mal bei der Arbeit oder am Schwimmbad im Fahrradständer abstellen konnte!

Als Preisvorstellung werfe ich mal 35€ in den Raum.

War gestern erst sehr spät Zuhause. Bei Interesse könnte ich heute noch mehr messen und Photos machen


----------



## laterra (19. September 2014)

Danke euch beiden für die Angebote! Ich schreib noch mal ne PM, irgendwelche Formalitäten interessieren ja den Rest des Forums nicht


----------



## Warnschild (25. September 2014)

Hab' einen Fullyrahmen (exakte Größe weiß ich nicht genau, passt bei 70er Schrittlänge) in XS.


----------



## lucie (25. September 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Hab' einen Fullyrahmen (exakte Größe weiß ich nicht genau, passt bei 70er Schrittlänge) in XS.



??? 

...sie sucht einen Hardtailrahmen!


----------



## Warnschild (26. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> ???
> 
> ...sie sucht einen Hardtailrahmen!



Jepp, das weiß ich. Ich bin des Lesens mächtig. 

Aber da sie darum bat, zu sagen, was man im Keller hat, habe ich auch das erwähnt. Weil die Größe passen dürfte. Und Kompromisse immer möglich sind. Voilà.


----------



## lucie (26. September 2014)

...und sie sucht ein Winterbike, da würde ich auch, nicht nur aus Kostengründen, ein Hardteil bevorzugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (26. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> ...und sie sucht ein Winterbike, da würde ich auch, nicht nur aus Kostengründen, ein Hardteil bevorzugen...



Kostengründe mögen hier greifen, sind aber immer abhängig von allen möglichen Faktoren, Stichwort: Bilanz. 

Es wäre durchaus möglich, dass sie eigentlich ein Fully vorzöge, das aber - aus Kostengründen - nicht in Erwägung zieht. 

Aber sei entspannt: Sie kann für sich entscheiden. Niemand zwingt ihr etwas auf.


----------



## lucie (26. September 2014)

Zu viele Konjunktive, aber egal, Du hast Recht, sie muß entscheiden. Stell doch Deine Rahmen/Bikes mal in den Bikemarkt ein.
Es gibt doch viele Kleinere, die eher dort suchen, als hier im LO.


----------



## laterra (26. September 2014)

oh diskussion  danke fürs angebot, aber ich hab schon genau das gefunden, was ich gesucht hab.


----------



## 4mate (26. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Zu viele Konjunktive, aber egal, Du hast Recht, sie muß entscheiden. Stell doch Deine Rahmen/Bikes mal in den Bikemarkt ein.
> Es gibt doch viele Kleinere, die eher dort suchen, als hier im LO.


Da ist er seit 11 Monaten und 6 Tagen eingestellt, noch in Form eines Komplettrades


----------



## lucie (26. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Da ist er seit 11 Monaten und 6 Tagen eingestellt, noch in Form eines Komplettrades



Jo, da steht ein HT drin, angeboten hat sie aber ein Fully in XS, aber wurscht, hat sich ja erledigt...


----------



## Warnschild (29. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Zu viele Konjunktive, aber egal, Du hast Recht, sie muß entscheiden. Stell doch Deine Rahmen/Bikes mal in den Bikemarkt ein.
> Es gibt doch viele Kleinere, die eher dort suchen, als hier im LO.



Die Konkunktive waren bewusst gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (29. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Jo, da steht ein HT drin, angeboten hat sie aber ein Fully in XS



Stimmt, das Hardtail gibt's als Komplettrad, das Fully ist nur der Rahmen (und steht bisher nicht im Bikemarkt).

PS: Dass das Hardtail nicht in Frage kam, war logisch, sie wollte günstig was aufbauen und sicher kein Racehardtail kaufen. Darum hatte ich, der Fullyrahmen stammt von einem Gebrauchtrad, auch nur den Rahmen angeboten.


----------



## scylla (29. September 2014)

ach Mädels, lasst doch gut sein 
laterra ist sowieso längst fündig geworden.


----------



## Warnschild (29. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ach Mädels, lasst doch gut sein
> laterra ist sowieso längst fündig geworden.



Darum ging's nicht. Wollte nicht weiter diskuttieren, sondern sagen, was inwieweit noch zu haben ist.


----------

